# Masterbuilt 30" Electric Smoker - $149.99 @ Tractor Supply



## luv2q (Nov 3, 2013)

*Masterbuilt 30" Electric Smoker - $149.99 @ Tractor Supply*

Here's the link:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/masterbuilt-30-in-electric-smoker-with-viewing-window

I am aware of the problems plaguing the latest versions of MB's electric smokers. I saw this sale listed on SlickDeals and simply wanted to pass it along to all of you, just in case you were in the market for one.

Happy smoking, y'all!


----------



## dward51 (Nov 3, 2013)

They also have the 30" analog electric for $79. 

Both are clearance prices so I take it they will not be carrying them in the future.  Given the issues people have had with the controller and temp readings in the current digital models, it might be a better deal to buy the analog one for $79 and add a PID/SSR controller.  Either way, it's a good discount on their regular prices.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/masterbuilt-30-in-electric-analog-smokehouse

Note:  You have to enter your zip code to get "local pricing and availability".  I got the clearance price on the digital model same as what Luv2Q posted for his area.













139771_DHXqWfo35ho3LOYbXLHm0PcYf.jpg



__ dward51
__ Nov 3, 2013


----------



## hickorysmoke (Nov 15, 2013)

were there problems with THIS model as well?

Not to concerned with the temp probe, I will use another but, the controller on the 20072112 had issues as well?

Thinking about getting this for my first electric smoker


----------

